# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Filozofët, jeta dhe veprat e tyre!

## Davius

*ABELAR, Pjer*

ABELAR, Pjer (ABÉLARD, Pierre), filozof france z (1079-1142). Në Paris dhe Kompjenj dëgjoi ligjeratat e realistit Gijom dë Shampo dhe të nominalistit Roscelini. Herët hapi shkollën e vet dhe në ligjëratat brilante të tij grumbulloheshin nxënësit nga të gjitha viset e Evropës. Duke luftuar në mënyrë të pasionuar kundër irracionalizmit dhe misticizmit (kundërshtari më i ashpër i tij ishte Bernari i Klervosë), përkrah tezën se feja duhet të bazohet para së gjithash në kuptimin racional, se dituria është para religjionit, arsyeja para autoritetit. Në debatin e njohur rreth universalieve mori qëndrim ndërmjetës, duke i konsideruar të njëanshme si tezat e realizmit ashtu edhe të nominalizmit. Diçka universale, e përgjithshme nuk ekziston si reale në vetvete (realizmi), mirëpo nuk është as fjalë boshe; ajo ekziston si koncept (konceptues - dhe për këtë arsye pikëpamja e tij quhet konceptualizëm) para gjërave të veçanta në intelektin hyjnor, pastaj në këto g j ë r a si grumbull i cilësive të tyre të qenësishme dhe pas gjërave si koncept në arsyen njerëzore. Natyra e së përgjithshmes, pra, nuk qëndron në fjalë (voces) por në kuptimin, në domethënien e tyre, në thënien (sermo - kështu që pikëpamja e Abelarit herëherë quhet edhe sermonizëm). 



Në planin etik A., para së gjithash, u përpoq të caktonte çka e formon esencën e së mirës, përkatësisht së keqes. Në këtë gjë konsideron se epërsitë ose të metat trupore nuk duhet të jenë relevante nga aspekti etik, mirëpo edhe shpirti ka disa kualitete të caktuara të cilat, meqë ekzistojnë që nga lindja, gjithashtu nuk janë të qenësishme për moralin. As vetë dëshira për të palejueshmen nuk është mëkatare, por vetëm pëlqim që ajo të realizohet. Kriteret vendimtare për të mirën, përkatësisht të keqen janë qëllimi, pëlqimi dhe vetëdija. 



Në veprën Sic et non A. i vë ballë për ballë doktrinat e ndryshme të autoriteteve kishtare dhe tregon guximshëm kundërthëniet e tyre reciproke. 



Abelari theksoi edhe kërkesën për drejtësinë sociale dhe u kërcënohet njerëzve të fuqishëm shoqërorë me dënime dhe mundime ferri. Kërkoi gjithashtu reformën e shoqërisë, foli për shfrytëzimin dhe padrejtësitë, për nevojën e mbrojtjes së të varferve. «Në interpretimin e ndërgjegjes si mbështetje më të qenësishme të njeriut A. mbrojti të drejtën e individualitetit të njeriut dhe me këtë theksoi kërkesën se megjjthatë të menduarit lirisht vendos mbi thelbin dhe kuptimin e jetës» (B.Boshnjak). Koncili në Soason vendosi më 1121 të digjet vepra e tij Teo-logjia e krishterë, kurse Koncili në Sans në vitin 1141 dënoi tërë doktrinën e tij. Abelari për shkak të dashurisë ndaj Eloizës (është e njohur korrespondeca e tyre) është tredhur dhe është detyruar të tërhiqet në manastirin e St.Denis. 



Veprat kryesore: De unitate et trinitate divina; Theologia Christiania (1353, shpesh e ripunuar, botuar edhe me titullin Theologia, por më vonë u përdor titulli Hyrje në teologji - introductio - nuk ekziston te Abelari); Sic et non; Scito te ipsum, përkatësisht Etika; Historia calamitatum; Dialogus inter Judaem; Philosophutn et christianum; Epistolae. Te gjitha vep-rat i botoi V. Kuzeni në Paris (1849-1859).

----------


## Davius

*ABANJANO, Nikola*

(ABANJANO, Nikola (ABBAGNANO, Nicola), filozof ital. (1901-). Një nga përfaqësuesit më të rëndësishëm të ekzistencializmit në Itali. U doktorua në vitin 1922 me tezën Burimet irracionale të të menduarit. Prof. i filozofisë dhe i pedagogjisë në Napoli, kurse nga viti 1939 është shef i katedrës së historisë së filozofisë në Torino. Ekzistencializmi i tij shpesh u kon-frontua në mënyrë polemike me disa teza të Hajdegerit dhe Jaspersit. Numri më i madh i veprave të tij u kushtohen problemeve të religjionit, të artit dhe të lirisë, çështjeve gnoseologjike- teorike dhe studimeve në fushën e his-torisë së filozofisë. 



Përkundra «orientimit nihilist» të Hajdegerit dhe Jaspersit, A. kërkon zgjidhje «pozitive» të problemit të ekzistencës. Me këtë rast ai tregqi perspektivën e re të ekzistencializmit: «Njeriu në çdo rast kërkon të kënaqurit, përmbushjen, stabilitetin, të cilat i mungojnë. Kërkon qenien. Nëse e kërkon qenien atë nuk e posedon, ai nuk është qenie. Të bëhesh i vetëdijshëm për këtë të fundme, të studiosh deri në fund natyrën e saj, është detyrë fundamentale e ekzistencializmit. Por të bëhesh i vetëdijshëm për këtë të fundme ose ta studiosh, nuk do të thotë ta bësh vetëm objekt të spekulimit, por të marrësh ndaj saj qëndrim dhe të vendosësh mbi pasojën. Këtu tregohet qartë perspektiva e re e ekzistencializmit. Ai kërkon nga njeriu preokupim në të fundmen vetjake». 



Një nga veprat më të rëndësishme të A. është Struktura e ekzistencës, në të cilën flet mbi njeriun në relacion ndaj qenies. Për të njeriu në esencë është strukturë, formë në të cilën «si-tuata finale» e përpjekjes kah qenia realizon unitetin esencial personal me «situatën fillestare». «Situata finale» është themel dhe justifikim si «mundësi e mundësisë», kurse ky raport njëkohësisht një aspekt probletnatik i ekzistencës. Njeriu me dashjen ekzistenciale mund të pranojë situatën e vet dhe, duke u angazhuar, në të njëjtën kohë realizohet në transcendentimin e vazhdueshëm të vetvetes ndaj qenies. A. konsideron se gabimi i për-bashkët i të gjitha varianteve të filozofëve evropianë të perëndimit të ekzistencës (p.sh. Hajdegerit, Jaspersit, Sartrit, Kamysë e tjerë) është shmangia e plotë e problematikës se vlerave dhe të normatives. Ai konsideron se në konceptin e «mundësisë transcendentale» ka gjetur zgjidhjen adekuate për normativën dhe se me këtë ka evituar relativizmin vlerësor. 



Në veprën Arti, gjuha, shoqëria, Abanjano tregoi sesi, në realitet, kontrollohet arti nga rrethi i tij shoqëror dhe si tradita, institucionet dhe interesat klasore ndikojnë në aktivitetin e artit, por njëkohësisht tregoi edhe se si artisti e kontrollon shoqërinë. Arti është gjuha: ai është aktivitet semantik i lirë, i pavarur nga aplikimet e përgjithshme. «Kthimi natyrës», si e kupton A., artin e lidh me realizimin autentik të ekzistencës njerëzore. Njeriu, që me ndjesinë e vet ka një relacion ndaj objektit në botë vihet me anën e artit në një marrëdhënie të drejtpërdrejtë dhe të pastër me ndjesinë që kushtëzon objektet. Me orientimin e tij të tërësishëm në problemet ekzistenciale të njeriut, A. hoqi dorë nga qëndrimi kontemplativ pasiv ndaj artit «në zotërimin e të cilit njeriu mund të kënaqet lirisht» që është karakteristikë për shumicën e estetikave tradicionale. Pavarësisht nga mënyra herë-herë jo e zakonshme e të shprehurit dhe të theksuarit të tepërt të momentit të vetndërdijes emocionale lidhur me «kthimin natyrës», dhe bile edhe pavarësisht nga identifikimi i paarsyeshëm i angazhimit reaksionar dhe revolucionar, A. me futjen e tij të thellë në sferat primare të artit si dhe me tezën se arti, kundruall çdo lloji të relacionit lëndor (në të cilin ekzistenca shkapërderdhet në dobishmëri) është unitet i drejtpërdrejtë i objektit dhe i personalitetit, tregoi qartë mbicaktimin mendor të koncepteve të shumta estetike bashkëkohore. 



Veprat kryesore: Principi i metafizikës (1936); Struktura e ekzistencës (1936); Hyrje në ekzistencializëm (1942); Filozofia, religjioni dhe shkenca (1947); Historia e filozofisë (3 vëll. 1946-50); Arti, gjuha, shoqëria (1951); Mundësia dhe liria (1956) - Problemet e sociologjisë (1959); Fjalor i Filozofisë (1960); Njeriu, projekt i shekullit 21. (1980).

----------


## Davius

*ABENDROT, Volfgang*

ABENDROT, Volfgang (ABENDROTH, Wolfgang), filozof gjerm., sociolog dhe politolog (1906 -) U doktorua në Berlin më 1935, ndërsa nga viti 1937 deri 1941 për shkak të veprimtarisë antifashiste qe internuar në një kamp përqëndrimi. Pas luftës docent në Hale, prof. në Lajpcig, Jenë dhe Marburg. Me orientim marksist, kurse punimet kryesore kanë përmbajtje kritike ndaj kundërthënieve të shoqërisë qytetare. 



Veprat kryesore: Wirtschaft, Geselschaft und Demokratie in der Bundesrepublik (1965); Das Grundgesetz (1966); Antagonistische Geselschaft und politische Demokratie (1967).

----------


## Davius

*ABRAHAM, ben David*

ABRAHAM, ben David (Ibn Daud) filozof çifut (1110-1180). Kundërshtar i fortë i platonistëve të rinj, me shumë teza i afërm me Aristotelin. 



Vepra kryesore: Besimi i madhërishëm (Emunah Raah, përkth. gjerm. 1852).

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*ABT, Tomas*

ABT, Tomas (ABBT, Thomas) filozof gjerm. (1738-1766). Prof. i filozofisë në Frankfurt, më vonë edhe i matematikës. Moralist i popullarizuar, që i kushton kujdes më të madh edukimit arsimor-pragmatik" dhe më pak distinksionit filozofik eminent. 



Veprat kryesore: Vom Tode fiirs Vaterland (1761); Vom Verdienst (1765); Vermischte Schriften (6 vëll. 1768-1790).

----------


## Davius

*ABUBAKËR*

ABUBAKËR (emri i vërtet Ibn Tofal), filozof arab (rreth 1100-1185). Ithtar i Avempases. Autor i romanit filozofik I gjalli, i biri i të Zgjuarit, në të cilin paraqet zhvillimin intelektual të njeriut që është internuar në një ishull të vetmuar dhe gjendet jashtë të gjitha marrëdhënieve historiko-shoqërore. Në ekstazë, sipas Abubakërit, njeriu bashkohet me perëndinë dhe kështu zhduket ndryshueshmëria dhe shumëkuptimësia e gjërave, gjithçka bëhet një. Bashkimi me perëndinë sjell lumturi ndërsa largimi nga ajo vetëm mundime. 



Veprat (ndër të cilat edhe I gjalli, i biri i të Zgjuarit) i botoi dhe i përktheu nga arabishtja Pons Boigues në Saragosë (1900). 


-----------------------------------------------------------

*ALBELI, Antun Ferdinand*

ALBELI, Antun Ferdinand , jurist dhe shkrimtar filozofie (Varazhdin 1794--Pozhun 1875). Prof. i Akademisë së shkencave në Zagreb; ligjëroi gjuhën e vjetër greke si dhe të drejtën natyrore dhe të drejtën publike të përgjithshme. Gjithashtu u mor ndër të parët edhe me filozofinë e së drejtës. 



Veprat kryesore: Philosophiae jurispraecognita (1830); Philosophiajuris (dorëshkrim).

----------


## Davius

*ADAMSON, Robert*

ADAMSON, Robert (Adamson, Robert) filozof angl. (1852-1902). Prof. i filozofisë dhe i logjikës në Mançester, Ebëdin dhe Glasgou. Empirist dhe realist kritik, i cili, duke ndjekur shembullin e Kantit, theksoi nevojën e të veçuarit rigoroz të problemeve gnoseologjike-teorike dhe psikologjike. Ai konsideron se në bazën e teorisë së njohjes qëndrojnë dy parime: 1. Dallimi i përmbajtjes së përfytyrimeve dhe i aktit të paraqitjes bëhet sipas vetë aktit unik të paraqitjes. 2. Fenomenet kanë ekzistencën e tyre dhe mund të njihen plotësisht përmes gjendjes së vetëdijes, së cilës nuk i takon asnjë modus ekzistencial. 



Veprat kryesore: On the Philosophy of Kant (1 879); The Development of Modern Philosophy (1903). 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*ADELARI, Bathias*

ADELARI, Bathias, filozof angl. (rreth 1100). Në mësimin e tij origjinal mbi universaliet përpiqet të pajtojë pikëpamjen e Aristotelit dhe të Platonit. Ajo që është reale në objektet varet nga ajo që na intereson, çka duam të arrijmë me vëzhgimin tonë: ose veçantinë individuale ose atë që është e njëllojshme. 



Kryevepra: De eodem et diverso.

----------


## Davius

*ADIKES, Erih*

ADIKES, Erih (ADICKES, Erich), filozof gjerm. (1866-1928). Prof. i filozofisë në Mynster dhe Tybingen (si trashëgimtar i Kr. Sigvartit). Filozofia e Kantit është bazë e tërë metafizikës së Adikesit, (e cila sipas tij nuk është shkencë). Është njëri nga hulumtuesit më të njohur të Kantit dhe botues i dorëshkrimeve dhe i bibliografisë së tij. Këto hulumtime A. i bëri nëpërmjet argumentimeve të hollësishme filologjike dhe në përputhje me pikëpamjen e tij të përgjithshme se problemet e caktuara të historisë së filozofisë duhen përpunuar në radhë të parë përmes metodës filologjike. 



Veprat kryesore: Kants Systematik als systembildender Faktor (1887); Kant contra Haeckel (1901); Kant und das Dirtg an sich ( 1924); Kant als Naturforscher (2 vëll. 1924-25). 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ADLER, Alfred*

ADLER, Alfred, psikolog austr. (1870-1937). Bazë e jetës psikike sipas «psikologjisë individuale» të Adlerit është dëshira për fuqi, vlefshmëri, nam (Geltungstrieb), pastaj ndjenja e inferiqritetit (Minderxvertigkeitsgefiihl) lind nga pamundësia e realizimit të kësaj dëshire fundamentale. Shumë komplekse dhe devijime shfaqen pikërisht duke zmbrapsur këto elemente nga vetëdija në nënvetëdije. Në fillim edhe vetë ithtar i Frojdit, Adleri në vitin 1912 ndahet nga ai dhe krijon shkollën e vet psikologjike. 


Veprat kryesore: Die technik der Individualpsychologie (1928); Der Sinn des Lebens (1933)

----------


## Davius

*ADLER, Maks*

ADLER, Maks (ADLER Max), sociolog dhe filozof austr. (1873-1937). Drejtimi themelor i studimeve të M.Adlerit, përfaqësuesit të rëndësishëm të revizionizmit austromarksist, përqëndrohet në themelimin e sociologjisë në baza gnoseologjike-kritike. Sociologjia ëshlë shkencë kauzale, ndërsa çështjet filozofike fundamentale Adleri i shqyrton në suazën e përpjekjes që ka për qëllim të lidhë kon-ceptimin e Marksit dhe të Kantit. Këtë lidhje, në radhë të parë, ai nuk e kupton si plotësim të Marksit me etikën e Kantit as me tërë filozofinë e tij, por, si pohon, më tepër në kuptimin logjik dhe metodologjik. Një kohë ka qenë deputet i partisë socialdemokrate në parlament. 



Veprat kryesore: Marx als Denker (1908); Kant und der Marxismus (1925); Der Marxismus als proletarische Lebenslehre (1922); Das Soziologische in Kants Erkenntniskritik (1925). 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ADORATSKI, Vladimir*

ADORATSKI, Vladimir Viktoroviç, filozof sovjetik (1878-1945), Kreu fakultetin juridik të Universitetit të Kazanit; nga viti 1900 në lëvizjen revolucionare, si bolshevik u persekutua dhe u burgos; shpesh gjendej në emigracion. Prej vitit 1931-1936 drejtor i Institutit të filozofisë së Akademisë Komuniste, prej vitit 1932 është akademik. Më vonë punoi në fushën e teorisë së shoqërisë dhe të së drejtës, të historisë së marksizmit dhe sidomos me biografitë shkencore të Marksit dhe të Leninit. Është redaktor i shumë vëllimeve të veprave të zgjedhura të Marksit. Lenini. vlerësoi lartë punimet e tij dhe veprimtarinë e tij e cilësoi si të «teorikut dhe të propagandistit». 



Veprat kryesore: Komunizmi shkencor i Karl Marksit (1923); Mbi teorinë dhe praktikën e leninizmit (1924); Marksi, Engelsi, Lenini dhe Hegeli (1932); Rreth çështjes së biografisë shkencore të Leninit (1933).

----------


## Davius

*ADORNO, Teodor*

ADORNO, Teodor (ADORNO, Theodor), filozof dhe sociolog gjerman (1903-1969). Njëri nga përfaqësuesit kryesorë të të ashtitquajturit «Rrethi i Frankfurtit», në të cilin bëjnë pjesë edhe A. Shmit, M. Horkhajmer, H. Markuze, J. Habermus, H. Polok dhe të tjerë. Në kohën e Hitlerit si antifashist jetoi në emigracion, kurse më vonë (profesor ordinar i filozofisë dhe i sociologjisë dhe drejtor i Institutit të Studimeve Sociale) në Frankfurt. Një seri çështjesh fundamentale dhe aktuale sociale dhe ideore siç janë çështjet e krizës së Perëndimit bashkëkohor, krizat e shkencave dhe të bazave ideore të tërë jetës evropiane, pastaj problemi i vetëdijes së shtrembëruar dhe të jetërsuar etj., Adorno i përpunon në mënyrë të posaçme, shpesh me një stil të jashtëzakonshëm, me plot kthesa të papandehura, i cili, më në fund, është karakteristik edhe për disa pjesëtarë të këtij rrethi filozofiko-sociologjik (e që shpesh quhet edhe «Rrethi i Adornos»). 

Në disa faza të zhvillimit të tij dinamik, nganjëherë kontradiktor, A. është jo vetëm shumë i afërt me marksizmin, por edhe vetë shpeshherë me të drejtë pohonte për veten se ishte mendimtar marksist kritik, i cili, ndërkaq, i kundërvihej radikalisht «materializmit ortodoks, vulgar, dogmatik dhe shkencor». Adorno përveç shqyrtimit të problematikës kulturore-historike, gnoseologjiko-teorike dhe sociologjike merret edhe me literaturë, muzikë dhe estetikë të përgjithshme, e gjithashtu edhe kompozon vetë. A. konsideron se muzika nuk është as qenie në vetvete dhe as qenie për subjektin, por kuptimi në muzikë mund të merret vesh vetëm atëherë nëse vërehet aspekti i dhënë intuitiv i drejtpërdrejtë i asaj dhe karakteri i saj simbolik indirekt. A. flet për të meta të ndryshme në të cilat has arti në përgjithësi, dhe pastaj sidomos muzika në botën bashkëkohëse kapitaliste: te publiku pakësohet aftësia e të dëgjuarit; modalitetet stilistike i përcakton shpesh burokracia politike; muzika më e re, format tingëlluese e të cilave marrin vlerën e tyre vetëm në raport me format tradicionale, shpesh jeton në ambientin e autonomisë dhe të lirisë së rreme.

 Sipas tij, për më tepër, industria kulturore edukon viktimat e veta. Në Teorinë estetike, të botuar pas vdekjes, A. dha një nga veprat e rralla sistematike, të gjithmbarshme nga fusha e estetikës, të shkruar në baza marksiste. Por prapëseprapë, vepra ngeli bukur fragmentare, jo vetëtn për shkak se vdekja e filozofit e bëri të pamundshme kryerjen e plot të saj, por edhe për arsye se fragmenti, sikurse edhe te Benjamini dhe Blohu, mbetet një nga karakteristikat e qenësishme, strukturale të produktrt bashkëkohës artistik, madje edhe atij teorik. 



Veprat kryesore: Philosophie der neuen Musik (1949); Minima moralia (1951); Dissonanzcn (1956); Zur Metakn'tik der Erkenntnistheorie (1956); Noten zur Literatur, 1,11, (1958-61); Einleitung in die Musiksoziologie (1962); Moments musicaux (1964); Jargon der Eigentlichkeit (1964); N-gativ dialektik ( 1966); Drei Studien zu Hegel (1968); Asthetische Theorie (1970).

----------


## Davius

*AGRIKOLA, Rudolf*

AGRIKOLA, Rudolf (AGRICOLA, Rudolf, emri i vërtetë Rolef Hëismans, (Huysmans), humanist holand. (1443-1485). Luftoi kundër skolastikës dhe si njeri tipik rilindës (uomo universale) u mor përveç me filozofi e pikturë edhe me muzikë. Kërkoi të mbretëronte prudantia (urtia), e cila shprehet në gjykime të drejta, dhe eloquentia (gojtaria), e cila do t'i japë kësaj shprehjeje elegancën e nevojshme. Si burime të urtësisë jetësore përmend Aristotelin, Ciceronin dhe Senekën. Logjikisht universale sipas tij është ngjashmëria në shumëfarësi. 



Vepra: Opera cura Alardi (2 vëll. botuar më 1539). 

----------------------------------------------------------
*AGRIPA*

AGRIPA, filozof hel.romak (shek.II ). Nuk është e sigurt asnjë e dhënë biografike e tij. Dihet vetëm se ka qenë ithtar i shkollës më të re skeptike dhe nxënës i Enesidemit nga Knososi. I reduktoi dhjetë tropet skeptike në pesë. Mendimet mbi të njëjtat sende, sipas Agripit janë kontradiktore, të përceptuarit relativ, kurse çdo argumentim sillet rrotull ose niset nga supozime të pavërtetuara. Andaj, sipas Agripit, çdo njohje është e pamundshme.

----------


## Davius

*AGRIPA FON NETESHAJM, Hajnrih*

AGRIPA FON NETESHAJM, Hajnrih (AGRIPPA VON NETTESHEIM, Heinrich), okulist, mjek dhe filozof gjerm. (1486-1535). Neoplatonist i Renesansës, ithtar i magjisë të cilën e konsideron instrument të përshtatshëm për zotërimin e natyrës. Sipas Agripit, idetë janë në perëndinë dhe sipas tyre perëndia krijoi univerzumin nga asgjëja, domethënë vetëm sipas modelit të ideve të frymës vetjake të vet. Tri botët e përbëjnë gjithësinë; mbretëria e elementeve, bota qiellore e yjve dhe bota inteligjibile e engjëjve. Duke kritikuar dhe përqeshur tezat filozofike, teologjike dhe shkencore të bashkëkohësve të vet, Agripa edhe vetë zhvillon shumë teori fantastike mbi «frymën e gjithësisë», mbi kuptimin hyjnor kabalistik dhe mbi forcat magjike, kështu që te ai gërshetohen pothuaj të gjitha karakteristikat tipike të mistikëve të Renesansës. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AJDUKJEVIÇ, Kazimjezh*

AJDUKJEVIÇ, Kazimjezh (AJDUK.I-EWICZ, Kazimierz), filozof polak (1890-1963). Prof. në Varshavë, anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave, redaktor i revistës «Studia logica». Njëri nga logjicistët polakë më të shquar bashkëkohës të shkollës së njohur të Lavovit-Varshavës. Preokupimet themelore të tij janë problemi i rolit të përvojës në njohjen shkencore si dhe i rolit që në njohje kanë elementet konvencionale të lidhura me gjuhën dhe aparaturën konceptuale të shkencës. A. gjithashtu u mor veçanërisht me çështjen e të themeluarit të qëndrimeve analitike dhe konsideron se vështirësitë kryesore me të cilat u ballafaquam deri tash me rastin e përpjekjeve të përkufizimit të qëndrimit analitik janë të lidhura me tendencën që ky koncept të trajtohet në mënyrë absolute. Disa qëndrime, sipas Ajdukjeviçit, që në një gjuhë të caktuar janë analitike, kërkojnë një mbështetje në rezultatet e përvojës. Problemet e semantikës logjike, të metodologjisë, të klasifikimit të sistemeve aksiomatike si dhe shumë çështje të tjera, A. i shtron për arsye që zgjidhjet e tyre të mund të shfrytëzohen për shumë çështje fundamentale filozofike (siç janë problemi i idealizmit dhe i materializmit, konvencionalizmit dhe empirizmit e tjera). Në veprën e fundit të tij Logjika pragmatike A. kujdes të veçantë i kushton tipeve metodologjike të shkencës. 



Veprat kryesore: Mbi metodologjinë e shkencave deduktive (1921); Sprache und Sinn (1934); Das Weltbild und die BegritTsaparatur (1934); Die wissenschaftliche Weltperspektive (1935-36); Gjuha dhe njohja (2 vëll. posth. 1960-1965); Logjika pragmati- A;e(posth. 1965). 




Veprat kryesore: De occulta philo-sophia (1510); De vanitate et incerti-tudine esientiarum (1527).

----------


## Davius

*AJNSHTAJN, Albert*

AJNSHTAJN, Albert (EINSTEIN, Albert), fizikan gjerman (1879-1955). Profesor në Cyrih, Pragë dhe Berlin, nga viti 1933 jetoi në SHBA, meqë për shkak të sundimit të tmerrshëm të Hitlerit hoqi dorë nga shtetësia gjermane. Në vitin 1921 fiton Shpërblimin Nobel për fizikë. 



Ishte fizikani teorik më i madh i kohës sonë, autor i teorisë së njohur të relativitetit të përgjithshëm dhe special, njeri me koncepte të gjera, pacifist radikal, liberal me pikëpamjet e veta të përgjithshme jetësore. Ajnshtajni dha edhe kritikën më të themeltë dhe më komplete të përfytyrimeve klasike mbi hapësirën dhe kohën (kontraksioni i gjatësisë dhe diletacioni i kohës) dhe me këtë hapi një epokë të re në studimet fizike dhe natyrore-shkencore në përgjithësi. 



Duke folur në skicën e vet autobiografike për disa çështje metodologjike dhe parimore të teorisë së relativitetit, A. midis të tjerave, shkruan: «Teoritë konstruktive kanë, përveç aftësisë së adaptimit dhe konkretizimit dhe epërsine se janë të plota; epërsia e teorive të principeve është përsosmëria dhe siguria e bazës. Teoria e relativitetit i takon kësaj kategorie të dytë». 



Një varg i tërë i zbulimeve dhe i hipotezave fundamentale të A. Ajnshtajnit kanë rëndësi themelore jo vetëm për zhvillimin e fizikës teorike, por edhe për kozmologjinë dhe kozmogoninë e përgjithshme, ndërsa shumë teza të tij (sidomos për hapësirën dhe kohën) u bënë objekt edhe i diskutimeve të shumta të filozofeve në gjithë botën. 



Veprat kryesore : Zur Elektrodynamik bewegter Korper (1905); Grundlage der allgemeinen Relativitatstheorie (1916); The Meaning of Relativiity (1953)

----------


## Davius

*AJZLER, Rudolf*

AJZLER, Rudolf (EISLER, Rudolf), filozof austriak (1873-1926). Në punimet e veta filozofike pa ndonjë origjinalitet të veçantë (i afërm me Vundtin dhe me disa elemente të «dualizmit spiritualist»), A.është i njohur me një seri veprash filozofike enciklopedike, nga të cilat (veçanërisht Fjalori i nocioneve filozofike i tij) shumë prej tyre luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm kulturor dhe historik. 



Veprat kryesore: Leib und Seele (1906); Einfuhrungen in die Erkenntnistheorie (1907); Grundlagen der Philosophie des Geisteslebens (1908); Elemente der Logik (1910); Geschichte der Monismus (1910); Philsophen Lexikon (1912); Handworterbush der Philosophie (1922); Worterbuch der philosophischen Begriffe (3 vëll. bot. 4, 1927-1930); Kant-Lexikon (1930). 

----------------------------------------------------

*AKOSTA, Uriel*

AKOSTA, Uriel (Gabriel da Costa (1590-1640), filozof çifut. Me guxim mohoi shumë tradita religjioze çifute e përkrahi edhe tezën mbi vdekshmërinë e shpirtit njerëzor. Në Amsterdam ra në konflikt të ashpër si me pushtetin protestant ashtu edhe me sinagogën. I shkishëruar nga bashkësia çifute dhe i përsekutuar gjithë jetën, bëri vetëvrasje. 



Kryevepra: (me karakter autobiografik); Exemplar humanae vitae.

----------


## Davius

*AKSELOS, Kostas*

AKSELOS, Kostas (AXELOS, Kostas), francez i natyralizuar me origjinë greke (1925 -). Iniciator dhe kryeredaktor i revistës «Arguments», e më vonë edhe i bibliotekës së rëndësishme me të njëjtin emër. Duke qenë përfaqësues i marksizmit të caktuar me elemente të theksuara antidogmatike, A. sipas fjalëve të tij, në studimet e veta është i afërt me qarqet rreth përmbledhjes «Argumenti» (Milano), me disa teza të Hajdegerit, Finkut (Frainburg), Markuzes (SHBA), Kollakovskit (Varshavë), pastaj me rrethin e revistës «Das Argument» (Berlin), «Notizen» (Tybingen), «Pra-xis» (Zagreb) dhe «Dialogue» (Anvers). 



Tërë aksioni dhe tërë pasioni i njeriut zhvillohen sipas A. si lojë, bile edhe atje ku kjo lojë nuk është e njohur: në mitet, religjionet, poezi, politikë, filozofi, shkencë, teknikë. Loja lidh manifestimet e logosit dhe të praksisit, fjalën dhe veprën, aksionet dhe lëshimet. Më në fund, loja e njeriut realizohet nëpërmjet revolucionit si lojë e revolucionit dhe revolucion i lojës. 



Veprat kryesore: Heraclite et la philosophie (1926); Marx, penseur de la technique (1961); Vers la pensëe planetaire (1964); Einfuhrung in ein kiinftiges Denken (1966). Le jeu du monde (1969).

----------


## Davius

*AKSELROD, Lubov Isakovna*


AKSELROD, Lubov Isakovna , filozofe ruse (1868-1946). Mori pjesë në lëvizjen revolucionare, emigroi në Francë dhe Zvicër, në vitin 1892 mori pjesë në formimin e grupit «Çlirimi i punës», nxënëse dhe ithtare e Plehanovit. U doktorua me tezën «Tolstois Weltahschauung und ihre Entvvic-klung». Një kohë ishte anëtare e KQ të menjshevikëve, nga viti 1921-23 ligjëroi në Institutin e Profesurës së Kuqe. Kritikoi «ekonomizmin», format e ndryshme të revizionizmit filozofik dhe sidomos neokantistët. Më vonë u kritikua si ithtare e taborrit të filozofëve «mekanistë», si individe që «u bëri koncesione agnosticizmit dhe relativizmit dhe kështu lejoi gabime në frymën e teorisë së hieroglifeve». Sidomos u kritikua në vendimin e KQ të 25 janarit 1934. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AL, Anaton*

AL, Anaton (AALL, Anathon), filozof norvegjez (1867-1943). Prof. në Oslo. Motivet dhe temat themelore të filozofimit A. i zbulon në konfliktin ndërmjet kërkesave absolute të krishterimit dhe rezultateve të interpretimit kritik të teologjisë. Është nën ndikimin e dukshëm të Platonit, Loces, Hefdingut si dhe të dramave sociale të Ibsenit. Me gjithë lidhjen e fortë të aspektit shpirtëror, trupor dhe kozmik, prapëseprapë sipas tij uniteti i frymës dhe i materies ka vetëm karakter funksional. 



Veprat kryesore: Der Logos (2 vëll. 1896-99); Macht und Pflicht (1902); H.Ibsen als Dichter und Den-ker(1906). Historia e filozofisë antike dhe mesjetare (norvegjisht, 1923). 




Veprat kryesore: Karl Marksi si filozof (1924); Në mbrojtje të materializmit dialektik. Kundër skolastikës (1928); Leon Tolstoi (1928); Dialektika idealiste e Hegelit dhe dialektika materialiste e Marksit (1934).

----------


## Davius

*ALBERTI SAKSONAS*

ALBERTI SAKSONAS (Albert von Sachsen), filozof gjerman dhe natyralist (1316-1390). Rektor i parë i Universitetit të Vjenës (1356) dhe ipeshkëv (1366). Logjika e tij është e orientuar në mënyrë okamistike. Mendonte se Toka sillet, kurse qielli është i palëvizshëm. Për shkak të mësimit të vet mbi domosdoshmërinë natyrore të çdo gjëje si dhe të sjelljes morale, u akuzua për herezi; mirëpo nuk është vërtetuar saktësisht si ka përfunduar procedura e cila ishte ndërmarrë ndaj tij. Kryevepra: Quaestiones et dicisiones physicales in Aristotelis libros Physicorum (botuar më 1516 në Paris). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*ALBERTI I MADH*

ALBERTI I MADH (Albertus Magnus), filozof dhe teolog gjerm., (1193 ose 1206 -1280). Dominikan, ligjëroi filozofinë në Këln, Hildeshajmë, Strasburg, Paris dhe gjetiu. Ipeshkëv nga viti 1260, i dërguari i papes, predikon luftërat e kryqëzatave. A.M. ndikoi fuqishëm në zhvillimin e filo-zofisë skolastike mesjetare si kundërshtar i Platonit dhe i Augustinit dhe mbrojtës i madh i Aristotelit, të cilin e bën të afërt për rrethin mendor evropian nga burimet dhe komentet arabe dhe çifute. Për shkak të erudicionit të tij të gjerë (u mor përveç me filozofi dhe teologji edhe me matematikë, as-tronomi, fizikë, gjeologji, botanikë, zoologji, alkimi dhe magji), mori titullin doctor universalis. E ndan fushën e teologjisë dhe të filozofisë, kështu që, filozofia në veprimtarinë e tij gjatë viteve më të frytshme ka një qëndrim relativisht më të pavarur ndaj religjionit sesa tek disa skolastikë të vjetër. 



Doktrinën e Aristotelit A.M. ia përshtat religjionit të krishterë, duke polemizuar njëkohësisht me interpretimet arabe dhe çifute të Aristotelit. Në vend të nocionit të lëvizësit të parë ai vë qenien e pafundme, ndërsa në vend të së përgjithshmes ai mbron pavdekësinë individuale të shpirtit. 



Veprat kryesore: Në Lion më 1655 u botuan të gjitha veprat e tij në 21 vëllime; në vitet 1890-99 botohen përsëri veprat e tij në 38 vëllime në redaktim të A.Borgnetit; De animalibus libri XXVI, botoi H. J. Stadleri në Mynster në vitin 1916.

----------


## Davius

*ALEKSANDRI, I HALES*


ALEKSANDRI, I HALES (Alexander of Hales), filozof dhe teolog angl. (1185-1245). Françeskan, prof. i teologjisë në Paris. Njohës i jashtëzakonshëm i tërë filozofisë së Aristotelit të cilën e përdor për qëllime të justifikimit filozofik të teologjisë. Shqyrtimet filozofike të tij janë hartuar sipas skemës trinomike, e cila më vonë u aplikua shumë: në të së pari paraqiten të gjitha argumentet pro dhe kundër (sic et non) të ndonjë zgjidhjeje, dhe vetëm pas kësaj jepet një zgjidhje sistematike e problemit. Lidhur me debatin rreth universalieve A. është realist, i cili pranon ekzistimin e universalieve para sendeve në mendjen hyjnore, kështu që këto janë prototipe hyjnore të të gjitha sendeve. Sipas tyre perëndia e krijoi botën nga asgjëja. U quajt nga bashkëkohësit e tij Doctor irrefragabilis (që nuk mund të hidhet poshtë). 



Kryevepra: Summa, 4 vëll. (e pakryer, nuk është e sigurt se A. është i vetmi autor i kësaj vepre). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*ALEKSANDRI, Afrodisias*

ALEKSANDRI, Afrodisias , filozof grek (fundi i shek. II dhe fillimi i shek. III). Prej vitit 198-211 mësoi filozofinë p.eripatetike në Athinë. U përpoq, ndonëse jo gjithmonë në mënyrë konsekuente, të hedhë poshtë çdo mistikë për shpjegimin e botës. Është një nga komentuesit më të njohur të Aristotelit, mirëpo lidhur me disa qëndrime, ai u largua shumë nga ai. Sipas tij e përgjithshmja ekziston vetëm në të menduarit, ndërsa ajo e përgjithësishme është më afër nominalizmit sesa vetë Aristoteli. Duke bërë dallimin, sikurse edhe Aristoteli, ndërmjet funksioneve të larta dhe të ulëta të njohjes, A. insistoi veçmas në tezën se perceptimi është parakusht i domosdoshëm i të menduarit. 



Ështrë ruajtur një pjesë e vogël e komenteve të tij të quajtura Egzegeta (interpretues).

----------


## Davius

*ALEKSANDER, Semjuel*

ALEKSANDER, Semjuel (Alexander, Samuel), filozof anglz. (1859-1938). Prof. i filozofisë në Mançester. Eshtë përfaqësues i metafizikës realiste dhe i një kombinacioni të një lloji të veçantë të empirizmit dhe të apriorizmit gnoseologjiko-teorik, kurse në etikë të një evolucionizmi specifik. 



Sipas A. etika mund të kaloj në çështjet metafizike, mirëpo ajo si premisë nuk ka njohjen metafizike ngase metafizika nuk mund ta ndryshoj etikën sikurse nuk mund t'i ndryshojë as aksiomat gjeometrike. Ndonëse në filozofi shpesh përkrah tezat aprioristike spekulative, A. në veprat kryesore të tij estetike është biologjist dhe evolucionist tipik. Ai mendon se mënyra më e mirë e shpjegimit të procesit kri-jues të artistit është të vëzhguarit i instinkteve shtazërore dhe njerëzore ashtu si bëjnë natyralistët. Nga kjo pozitë e kritikon ashpër edhe B.Kroçen, ndonëse në tërësi - dhe sidomos lidhur me tezen mbi të ashtuquajturin instinkt konstruktiv si vendimtar për artistin - është shumë nën nivelin e konceptit estetik të Kroçes. 



Megjithëkëtë, mendimi i S.Aleksandrit në tërësi karakterizohet nga një forcë e caktuar e konstruksionit racional dhe sistematik në të cilin, në suazat e tezave të përgjithshme tradicionale, gjenden edhe disa ide të reja dhe origjinale të paraqitura në formë të orientimit neorealist fundamental. 



Veprat kryesore: Moral Order and Progress(1889); Space, Time and Deity (2 vëll. 1920); Art and Instinct (1927); Beauty and Other Forms of Va/ue(1933).

----------


## Davius

*ALEKSANDROV, Georgij Fedoroviç*

ALEKSANDROV, Georgij Fedoroviç , filozof sovjetik (1908 -). Prof. i filozofisë, nga vitit 1946 akademik. Drejtor i Institutit të filozofisë të Akademisë së shkencave (1947-54). Në vitin 1947 u kritikua nga KQ libri i tij Historia e filozofisë evropiane të perëndimit. Është bartës e premive staliniane të viteve 1943 dhe 1947. Është njëri ndër redaktorët e Historisë së filozofisë. 



Veprat kryesore: Paraardhësit filozofik të marksizmit (1939). Aristoteli (1940); Dialektika dhe politika ( 1940); Formimi i pikëpamjeve filozofike të Marksit dhe të Engelsit (1940); Mbi teoritë bashkëkohëse borgjeze të zhvillimit shoqëror (1946); Historia e sociologjisë si shkencë (1958); Historia e doktrinave sociologjike të Lindjessë Vjetër (1959).

----------


## Davius

*ALEN*

ALEN (Alain, emri i vërtet Emile-Auguste Chartier), filozof franc. (1868-1951). Eseist, aforist spirituoz gjithmonë aktual, racionalist i pasistematizuar që përgënjeshtron Bergsonin, A. ushtroi ndikim të korisiderueshëm te shkrimtarët francezë dhe intelektualët në përgjithësi. U mor para së gjithash me estetikë dhe pedagogji, mirëpo veprat e tij të shumta mbajnë vulën e improvizimit filozofik dhe të spirituozitetit të gjallë, të angazhimit për zgjidhjen e çështjeve bashkëkoho- 



re praktike dhe teorike. Në veprën Propos surle bonheurme një spirituozitet të jashtëzakonshëm zbulon të gjitha momentet, të cilat, në situatat në dukje të përditshme dhe të parëndësishme, mund ta bëjnë të lumtur njeriun. 



Në shqyrtimet estetike Aleni dallon artet sipas mënyrave dhe mjeteve të objektivizimit: artet trupore (vallëzimi, poezia, muzika, kënga) dhe artet e objekteve (arkitektura, skulptura, piktura). Mundësitë e formave dhe të ligjeve formale i determinon, sipas tij, në fund të fundit materiali, sepse çdo materie përmban në vete teknikën, kurse pa teknikë arti nuk mund të paramendohet. 



Veprat kryesore: Systeme des Beaux Arts (1920); Mars ou la guerre Jugëe (1921); Elëmënt d'une doctrine radicale (1925); Idëe, Platon, Descar-tes, Hegel (1932); Les idëes et les ages (1927); Propos sur l'ëducation (1932), Propos sur le bonheur (1928).

----------

